# 8/13 - End Theory opens for ASESINO!



## Shannon (Jul 19, 2006)

*AUGUST 13TH @ HELL'S KITCHEN IN TACOMA!* 







All hail Dino Cazares!  

*ALL AGES!!!!*

EARLY SHOW!ALL AGES!
Doors at 5PM

ASESINO
(MEMBERS OF FEAR FACTORY & STATIC-X)

DROWN MARY

SEVERUS

KAPUDA

END THEORY

SURRENDER IT ALL
5pm/$12adv/$15door/All Ages-Bar with I.D.

I am soooooo fucking stoked to do this show!  

www.hellskitchenonline.com


----------



## David (Jul 19, 2006)

I'm there. Enough said... please not be 21 and up!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 19, 2006)

Touch his goods for us.

It's too bad I live so far away, lol.

[action=D-EJ915]thinks david should learn to read posts...[/action]


----------



## bostjan (Jul 19, 2006)

Holy Fuck! Too bad you still don't have your eight string, or you could have an ERG armageddon.



[action=bostjan]wishes he lived in Tacoma[/action]


----------



## Shannon (Jul 19, 2006)

David said:


> I'm there. Enough said... please not be 21 and up!


See that big yellow font that says "ALL AGES!"????


----------



## Ripptyde (Jul 19, 2006)

Oh shit, you're playing with Kapuda...nice.


----------



## bostjan (Jul 19, 2006)

Maybe david cannot differentiate bright yellow and dark grey, or maybe his background is set to some other color which is indistinguishable with bright yellow?


----------



## Donnie (Jul 19, 2006)

bostjan said:


> [action=bostjan]wishes he lived in Tacoma[/action]


No you don't. It smells here.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jul 19, 2006)

for a second i thought it said opening for Assassin lol


----------



## Donnie (Jul 19, 2006)

Metal Ken said:


> open... Ass


Yep... Shannon's playing.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jul 19, 2006)

Donnie said:


> Yep... Shannon's playing.



Brilliant lol


----------



## David (Jul 19, 2006)

Shannon said:


> See that big yellow font that says "ALL AGES!"????


not really


I'm numb as fuck tonight.


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Jul 19, 2006)

Steal his 8. That's all I have to say.


----------



## Dylan7620 (Jul 19, 2006)

i'll be there! AND DRUNK!


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jul 19, 2006)

Sweet! Be sure to get some good pictures of his 8 string and find out what scale length it is!


----------



## Shaman (Jul 19, 2006)

Kick ass man!! I hope you have a blast


----------



## Buzz762 (Jul 19, 2006)

Donnie said:


> No you don't. It smells here.



So does most of Detroit... It's only compounded by that fishy canadian smell seeping over from Windsor.


----------



## Shawn (Jul 19, 2006)

Wow. That is awesome, Shannon, I wish I was there.  I hope the show goes well for you guys.


----------



## nitelightboy (Jul 19, 2006)

Kick ass Shannon. Wish I could get my butt up there to see that.


----------



## noodles (Jul 19, 2006)

Nice! 

I better see some pics of you holding that eight string with a big fucking cheese grin on your face.


----------



## Rick (Jul 19, 2006)

Congrats, Shannon. You better have a picstory for us!


----------



## Shannon (Jul 19, 2006)

noodles said:


> Nice!
> 
> I better see some pics of you holding that eight string with a big fucking cheese grin on your face.


Oh I have every intention of trying my best.


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 20, 2006)

All I have to say is: LUCHADOR VIOLADOR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jason (Jul 20, 2006)

Fuck that i wanna see video from this show.


----------



## cadenhead (Jul 21, 2006)

If I don't have to work an 18 hour shift on sunday night/monday morning, I'm there!


----------



## omentremor (Jul 23, 2006)

That'd be sick, pity I dont live somewhere else for a couple of days in time for it. See if you can get an interview for ss.org?


----------



## Shannon (Jul 26, 2006)

Added show flyer to first post.


----------



## David (Jul 26, 2006)

Shannon said:


> Added show flyer to first post.


dino looks like one of the monsters in the power rangers.


----------



## sepsis311 (Jul 28, 2006)

Monday im checking them out at bb kings, in nyc. I'm bringing my Dino LACS RG7 with me. Hopefully i can get him to sign it.


----------



## Dive-Baum (Jul 28, 2006)

That show simply could not be any farther away from me and still be on the same Continent. I'll be there is spirit...congrats on the gig.


----------



## Shannon (Aug 8, 2006)

Biggity biggity bumpity mufuggin' bump!


----------



## jtm45 (Aug 8, 2006)

Shit man!!!
I'm in the wrong country or i'd be there for sure.

Hope you have an awesome night Shannon and i can't wait for the pics(-story?).

Ask him what strings he uses on his 7's these days dude.
I've always read that he uses a .052 for the low B (or A).


----------



## the.godfather (Aug 8, 2006)

And ask if he will ever be coming over to the UK anytime soon. I doubt it very much, but it may be worth a try.


----------



## Rick (Aug 8, 2006)

Can you find out his rig? I was just wondering if he's still using the POD Pro or not.


----------



## Mr. S (Aug 8, 2006)

woah, thats awesome... have a good one man


----------



## Shannon (Aug 13, 2006)

BIG BUMP FOR TODAY!


----------



## cadenhead (Aug 13, 2006)

Yeah, fuck off. I getting ready for work now so I'm not going to make it.  

I hate the hours and time of day (night) I work. 



Any way, have fun and kick some ass tonight!


----------



## Dylan7620 (Aug 14, 2006)

aww fuck! that was tonight! i'll be kickin myself in the ass for sure


----------



## Donnie (Aug 14, 2006)

Ended up going but had to go to practice after End Theory(who kicked all kinds of ass, btw!). I did make it back to catch the last few Asesino tunes. I will just say that Dino is one chill mother fucker.  Tony is pretty damn cool too.(Static-X is one of my favorites so I was stoked as hell to meet him!)
And Dino's neck-thru Ibanez 7 with the matte-camo finish and reverse headstock is absolutely bad ass! 

Oh yeah... He was playing through an old Line 6 Flextone head and cab. Sounded like Dino.


----------



## Shannon (Aug 14, 2006)

Yep, talk about a great time! Dino is one super chill dude! After meeting him initially, he kept coming back to hang out with the End Theory crew on multiple occasions. I believe all of Asesino watched our entire show, most notably, Tony of Static X. We even made arrangements to play with them in Los Angeles around December! 

In other news, he will be sending me additional photos of his 2nd 8-string so I can post them up here...
SS.org exclusive? 
He used the aforementioned matte-camo neck-thru & the Mexican Flag guitar straight into a Flextone head. I got the 1 guitar pick he used for the show & he also gave me an Asesino CD/DVD set. And finally, do not be surprised if he stops in here to say hi to you all. He's a total gear nut & his ears perked when I mentioned SS.org. I wrote down the website & gave him my contact info.

Overall, Dino is a fantastic dude & I'll always remember this night. I'll post pics of us all hanging out soon. There's nothing better than meeting one of your guitar heroes, much less when they treat you like a good friend. A TREMENDOUS EXPERIENCE for sure.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Aug 14, 2006)

That sounds very cool indeed. I've yet to hear anything bad about Dino, he sounds like he's genuinely one of the nicest guys in the business. I can't wait to see all those pictures.

Congrats on getting a second show with them!


----------



## Drew (Aug 14, 2006)

Metal as fuckin' hell, Shannon. I can't even really claim to be a FF/Asesino fan (just not my thing stylistically), but the dude is an absolutely ridiculously brutal rhythm guitarist and it'd be fuckin' awesome to have him stick his head in every now and then.  

Oh, and pics of the 8?


----------



## jtm45 (Aug 14, 2006)

Sounds like you had an awesome night Shannon 

That camo LACS neck-thru sounds very interesting indeed.

I've been thinking of doing a matt-camo or matt olive-drab finish on one of my guitars recently funnily enough.
I'll have to see what his is like first cause i'd hate for mine to look like i was copyin'.(not that mine's gonna' look like an LACS quality job anyway ,mind you ).

Can't wait to see those pics man

I wonder what his other 8 is like


----------



## Rick (Aug 14, 2006)

That's fucking awesome! Can't wait to see those pics!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Aug 14, 2006)

Sounds like it was a badass show, dude. That's cool you're hooking up again to play \m/


----------



## the.godfather (Aug 14, 2006)

Thats beyond awesome! Cannot wait to see some pics!


----------



## noodles (Aug 14, 2006)

Shannon said:


> Overall, Dino is a fantastic dude & I'll always remember this night. I'll post pics of us all hanging out soon. There's nothing better than meeting one of your guitar heroes, much less when they treat you like a good friend. A TREMENDOUS EXPERIENCE for sure.



+1 billion

Glad to hear you had a great night!


----------



## Mykie (Aug 14, 2006)

GREAT MOMENTS IN METAL HISTORY


----------



## eaeolian (Aug 14, 2006)

Excellent - glad it went well and you had a good time.


----------



## Mr. S (Aug 14, 2006)

kick ass man, i envy you right there! guess ill have to put more effort in, thats awesome that dino's intrested in the site, and good to know he's a big ass gear whore like the majority of us  could mean we'll see him a fair bit... cant wait for dino custom LACS pics


----------



## Shannon (Aug 15, 2006)

Yep, 'twas a great night indeed. I'll be contacting him in a few days to get the pics of the other 8. Until then, be patient my little kitties.


----------



## Jason (Aug 15, 2006)

Shannon said:


> Yep, talk about a great time! Dino is one super chill dude! After meeting him initially, he kept coming back to hang out with the End Theory crew on multiple occasions. I believe all of Asesino watched our entire show, most notably, Tony of Static X. We even made arrangements to play with them in Los Angeles around December!
> 
> In other news, he will be sending me additional photos of his 2nd 8-string so I can post them up here...
> SS.org exclusive?
> ...



I'm not a huge Dino fan, But this just amkes me smile.


----------



## nyck (Aug 15, 2006)

Wow, he really sounds like a phenomenal guy!


----------



## David (Aug 15, 2006)

and fuck me because I didn't have enough money for gas to go to Tacoma! I've missed at least 3-4 shows I've said I'd go to, sorry Shannon...


----------



## Shaman (Aug 15, 2006)

Congrats Shannon!!

It's cool to hear everything went great. Awesome  

Dino sounds like a great guy.

I hope he will stop by here at ss.org to share his gear wisdom 

And thumbs up for the Static X gig


----------



## Donnie (Aug 16, 2006)

Here's a few pics from the other night after the show.
All of End Theory and Dino, Me and Dino(he told me to squat down a bit since I'm a foot taller than him ) and me and Tony. And finally, a picture of Shannon being... well... Shannon.


----------



## Shannon (Aug 16, 2006)

These pics deserve their own thread. 
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?p=237739#post237739


----------

